# Cracked front panel



## earlyriser (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought a Bailey Ranger, 1999, it has some cracking on front panel. Think it is just surface stuff but there are about 6 different areas with this star shaped cracking. Is this likely to be expensive to have repaired? Can anybody advise me?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cheap = fill it with a flexible waterproof sealant.....the sooner you do it the less likely the risk of water penetration and damp.....check every so often...reseal as and when.

Expensive = having the panel changed. .... check every so often for cracks appearing (as they probably will from the panels shifting whilst cornering etc).


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought some grp .crack filler .. I have not used it yet. Cracks appear overnight so i have left them.On checking other motorhome in dealers i am not alone .


----------

